# 2.6.3-love3 aka "Texas Hold'em"

## steel300

After the last patchset was a gamble for most people, I've decided to name this one accordingly. I know that smp users are able to boot now. Bootsplash is fixed. Uniprocessors don't need Local APIC on Uniprocessors any more. Life is good.

Find it here:

http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

----------

## Voltago

You're my hero, steel300. Honestly.

----------

## gringo

yes, thanks for this quick fixes !

----------

## Boris27

Just this afternoon "Fluffy Bunnies of Crazy Doom" came out, and now this!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Lews_Therin

You're ruining my uptime, here. Thanks   :Razz: 

----------

## steel300

 *Lews_Therin wrote:*   

> You're ruining my uptime, here. Thanks  

 

I am steel300, keeper of the love, destroyer of uptime! All will bow before me or face certain death.

----------

## _Adik_

wow great job steel300!

nom I trying 2.6.3-love3...

I compiled it first time with APIC enablec and I got hard freaze...

Now Im sitting on it without APIC enabled, hope it will not freaze...

next time I will buy a m/b I will choice VIA or SiS  :Wink: 

nForce2 sux  :Smile: 

BTW, steel300: how about GigaRAID? I dont see it in the package...

----------

## Pink

Steel: It's Friday night in the UK! Are you trying to ruin what relationship I have left with my girlfriend  :Shocked: 

Great stuff   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blue.sca

you are too fast  :Wink: 

one quick question, can i take my old config from a former lovesource? just for basic config, i will take care off it manually...

----------

## steel300

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> wow great job steel300!
> 
> nom I trying 2.6.3-love3...
> 
> I compiled it first time with APIC enablec and I got hard freaze...
> ...

 

I'm still working on making GigaRaid into a patch.

----------

## steel300

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> you are too fast 
> 
> one quick question, can i take my old config from a former lovesource? just for basic config, i will take care off it manually...

 

You can copy an old config, but I highly recommend walking through everything just to be sure that all of the right packages are selected.

----------

## aethyr

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> you are too fast ;)
> 
> one quick question, can i take my old config from a former lovesource? just for basic config, i will take care off it manually...

 

Here's how I do it:

```
cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-love1/.config /usr/src/linux-linux-2.6.3-love3/.config

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-love3/

make oldconfig
```

Then you can treat it just like you would any other kernel (you can `make menuconfig`, if you want to check it out before compiling).

----------

## _Nomad_

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> Steel: It's Friday night in the UK! Are you trying to ruin what relationship I have left with my girlfriend 
> 
> Great stuff  

 

Oh I second that... this is going baaad  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jake

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> you are too fast 
> 
> one quick question, can i take my old config from a former lovesource? just for basic config, i will take care off it manually...

 

I enable the option to place a gzipped copy of the .config in /proc.

```
General setup -> Kernel .config support -> Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz
```

Then I can do

```
cd /usr/src/linux-version

zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

make oldconfig
```

Even if I mistakenly delete my old kernel tree or config file, I still have a copy built into the running kernel. Oldconfig prompts for new options.

----------

## FirechilD

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> wow great job steel300!
> 
> nom I trying 2.6.3-love3...
> 
> I compiled it first time with APIC enablec and I got hard freaze...
> ...

 

i ve no problems with an nforce2 board  :Wink: 

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *Lews_Therin wrote:*   You're ruining my uptime, here. Thanks   
> 
> I am steel300, keeper of the love, destroyer of uptime! All will bow before me or face certain death.

 

Oh the force is strong with this one. Come, we shall rule the universe as Father and...... code monkey.

----------

## steel300

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    *Lews_Therin wrote:*   You're ruining my uptime, here. Thanks   
> 
> I am steel300, keeper of the love, destroyer of uptime! All will bow before me or face certain death. 
> 
> Oh the force is strong with this one. Come, we shall rule the universe as Father and...... code monkey.

 

I am proud to be your code monkey, sire. What plans do we have next?

----------

## luqas

Omg...  Did I miss 2.6.3-love2???  I am slipping..

----------

## triad

well my 1st ever error on a love-source.  Looks like it doesnt like parralel port drivers  :Sad: 

```
  LD [M]  drivers/parport/parport.o

  CC [M]  drivers/parport/parport_pc.o

drivers/parport/parport_pc.c: In function `parport_pc_unregister_port':

drivers/parport/parport_pc.c:2337: error: `priv' undeclared (first use in this f                                            unction)

drivers/parport/parport_pc.c:2337: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reporte                                            d only once

drivers/parport/parport_pc.c:2337: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [drivers/parport/parport_pc.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/parport] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## Onion Avenger

My first error too after months of feeling the love...

```
  LD      drivers/parport/parport.o

  CC      drivers/parport/parport_pc.o

drivers/parport/parport_pc.c: In function `parport_pc_unregister_port':

drivers/parport/parport_pc.c:2337: error: `priv' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/parport/parport_pc.c:2337: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/parport/parport_pc.c:2337: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [drivers/parport/parport_pc.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [drivers/parport] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

----------

## Ricky

Ditto what Triad & Onion Avenger said

and it had to come on the one w/ Texas in the name...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Athas

Uhm... what does this kernel have that the official tree doesn't? I've heard about Reiser4, but is that it?

----------

## teilo

 *Athas wrote:*   

> Uhm... what does this kernel have that the official tree doesn't? I've heard about Reiser4, but is that it?

 

Many things. See the notes:

http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/2.6.3-love3-notes.txt

----------

## PrakashP

There is a notes.txt to be read...

----------

## rinnan

May I make a humble request?

I am the proud(?) owner of a Nehemiah M10000 HushPC.  It uses VIA parts for the support chips, CPU, and other components.  There are (recent) kernel patches for these components but they have to be applied by hand.   May I beseech the experts to have a crack at it and possibly add it to the love sources? 

Here is the fb patch:

http://patcher2k.012webpages.com/viafb_01.diff

and here is the drm/v4l patch:

http://epia.kalf.org/gryle_patches/

I felt that if they could get incorporated into an "official" patchset then it might be easier to follow kernel upgrades.

Erik

----------

## antisthenes

Packet CD writing seems to be broken too (doesn't compile, at least as a module).

----------

## en_jones

I too shall jump on the bandwagon and report that the parallel port drivers don't work, as a module or compiled into the kernel . . .  second day using 2.6 kernels, and still haven't been able to "feel" the "love"

----------

## merkaba

here's a patch for packet writing.

```

--- drivers/block/pktcdvd.c.orig        2004-02-20 19:36:25.198478784 -0600

+++ drivers/block/pktcdvd.c     2004-02-20 19:36:28.139031752 -0600

@@ -1880,7 +1880,7 @@

                return -ENXIO;

        }

-       if ((ret = blkdev_get(pd->bdev, FMODE_READ, 0, BDEV_FILE))) {

+       if ((ret = blkdev_get(pd->bdev, FMODE_READ, 0))) {

                pd->bdev = NULL;

                return ret;

        }

@@ -1963,7 +1963,7 @@

                q->elevator.elevator_completed_req_fn = pd->cdrw.elv_completed_r

eq_fn;

                q->merge_requests_fn = pd->cdrw.merge_requests_fn;

                spin_unlock_irq(q->queue_lock);

-               blkdev_put(pd->bdev, BDEV_FILE);

+               blkdev_put(pd->bdev);

                pd->bdev = NULL;

        }

 }

@@ -2029,7 +2029,7 @@

        atomic_dec(&pd->refcnt);

        if (atomic_read(&pd->refcnt) == 0) {

                if (pd->bdev) {

-                       blkdev_put(pd->bdev, BDEV_FILE);

+                       blkdev_put(pd->bdev);

                        pd->bdev = NULL;

                }

        }

```

----------

## merkaba

the parallel port problem can be fixed by enabling this option:

```

  Device Drivers  --->

      Parallel port support  --->

          [*]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

----------

## AgenT

merkaba, get those nvidia drivers working?

----------

## christsong84

 *Onion Avenger wrote:*   

> My first error too after months of feeling the love...
> 
> ```
>   LD      drivers/parport/parport.o
> 
> ...

 

ditto  :Sad: 

then again...it's not like I ever use that port either  :Razz: 

----------

## Ricky

hmm... I can confirm that merkaba's fixes work, but now I get:

```
  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x92532): In function `splash_getraw':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x92d67): In function `splash_verbose':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9325d): In function `splash_status':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9339a): In function `splash_read_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x9357b): In function `splash_write_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

  :Confused: 

----------

## trippin

As with the 2.6.3-love1 sources I cannot compile the madwifi kernel modules against them. Here are the errors i am getting...

```

In file included from ../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:84,

                 from if_athvar.h:45,

                 from if_ath.c:62:

../wlan/if_media.h: At top level:

../wlan/if_media.h:119: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_media.h:119: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

In file included from if_athvar.h:45,

                 from if_ath.c:62:

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:794: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:794: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:795: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:795: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:796: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:796: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:798: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:798: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:801: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:801: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:802: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:802: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:803: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:803: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:804: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:804: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:806: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:806: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:807: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:807: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:808: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:808: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:810: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:810: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:812: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:812: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:813: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:813: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:816: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:816: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:822: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:822: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:826: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:826: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:829: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:829: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:830: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:830: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:831: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:831: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:832: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:832: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:833: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:833: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:834: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:834: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:836: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:836: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:838: error: `_set_ver' declared as function returning a function

../wlan/if_ieee80211.h:838: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

if_ath.c: In function `ath_attach':

if_ath.c:303: error: `ieee80211_ifattach' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:303: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

if_ath.c:303: error: for each function it appears in.)

if_ath.c:303: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:321: error: `ieee80211_media_init' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:321: error: `ieee80211_media_status' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:321: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:327: error: `ether_sprintf' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:327: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_detach':

if_ath.c:348: error: `ieee80211_ifdetach' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:348: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_bmiss_tasklet':

if_ath.c:493: error: `ieee80211_new_state' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:493: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_chan2flags':

if_ath.c:507: error: `ieee80211_chan2mode' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:507: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_init':

if_ath.c:596: error: `ieee80211_chan2mode' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:596: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:600: error: `ieee80211_new_state' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:600: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:602: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_stop':

if_ath.c:642: error: `ieee80211_new_state' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:642: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_hardstart':

if_ath.c:787: error: `ieee80211_encap' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:787: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:799: error: `ieee80211_find_node' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:799: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:811: error: `ieee80211_dump_pkt' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:812: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_mgtstart':

if_ath.c:891: error: `ieee80211_find_node' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:891: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:898: error: `ieee80211_dump_pkt' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:899: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_media_change':

if_ath.c:928: error: `ieee80211_media_change' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:928: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_beacon_alloc':

if_ath.c:1139: error: `ieee80211_add_rates' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1139: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1142: error: `ieee80211_chan2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1142: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1156: error: `ieee80211_add_xrates' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1156: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_rx_capture':

if_ath.c:1689: error: `ieee80211_mhz2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1689: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_rx_tasklet':

if_ath.c:1867: error: `ieee80211_dump_pkt' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1870: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:1888: error: `ieee80211_input' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:1891: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_chan_set':

if_ath.c:2437: error: `ieee80211_chan2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2437: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2437: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2465: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2483: error: `ieee80211_chan2mode' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2483: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_next_scan':

if_ath.c:2503: error: `ieee80211_next_scan' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2503: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_newstate':

if_ath.c:2600: error: `ether_sprintf' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2600: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2618: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c:2618: error: `ieee80211_chan2ieee' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2618: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_rate_update':

if_ath.c:2797: error: `ether_sprintf' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:2797: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_ratectl':

if_ath.c:3036: error: `ieee80211_iterate_nodes' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:3036: error: called object is not a function

if_ath.c: In function `ath_ioctl':

if_ath.c:3141: error: `ieee80211_get_rssi' undeclared (first use in this function)

if_ath.c:3141: error: called object is not a function

make[1]: *** [if_ath.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/madwifi/driver'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Sorry for the long post, and thanks in advance for any help. I would love to get these sources working (ha ha ha...)

----------

## snekiepete

Ok, I've got this kernel running and it kicks ass.

BUT......I need some help, yes i searched he forums, and yes I am a total noob at this. I need to patch the kernel to get my sis-agp working properly fo sis648. 

Here is the info I have found:

diff -uprN -X dontdiff linux-2.6.2/drivers/char/agp/agp.h linux-2.6.2.lastmod/drivers/char/agp/agp.h

--- linux-2.6.2/drivers/char/agp/agp.h 2004-02-04 03:43:43.000000000 +0000

+++ linux-2.6.2.lastmod/drivers/char/agp/agp.h 2004-02-09 13:01:46.000000000 +0000

@@ -402,6 +402,16 @@ void global_cache_flush(void);

void get_agp_version(struct agp_bridge_data *bridge);

unsigned long agp_generic_mask_memory(unsigned long addr, int type);

+/* generic routines for agp>=3 */

+int agp3_generic_fetch_size(void);

+void agp3_generic_tlbflush(struct agp_memory *mem);

+int agp3_generic_configure(void);

+void agp3_generic_cleanup(void);

+

+/* aperture sizes have been standardised since v3 */

+#define AGP_GENERIC_SIZES_ENTRIES 11

+extern struct aper_size_info_16 agp3_generic_sizes[];

+

extern int agp_off;

extern int agp_try_unsupported_boot;

@@ -410,13 +420,17 @@ extern int agp_try_unsupported_boot;

#define AGPCMD 0x8

#define AGPNISTAT 0xc

#define AGPCTRL 0x10

+#define AGPAPSIZE 0x14

#define AGPNEPG 0x16

+#define AGPGARTLO 0x18

+#define AGPGARTHI 0x1c

#define AGPNICMD 0x20

#define AGP_MAJOR_VERSION_SHIFT (20)

#define AGP_MINOR_VERSION_SHIFT (16)

#define AGPSTAT_RQ_DEPTH (0xff000000)

+#define AGPSTAT_RQ_DEPTH_SHIFT 24

#define AGPSTAT_CAL_MASK (1<<12|1<<11|1<<10)

#define AGPSTAT_ARQSZ (1<<15|1<<14|1<<13)

@@ -435,4 +449,7 @@ extern int agp_try_unsupported_boot;

#define AGPSTAT3_8X (1<<1)

#define AGPSTAT3_4X (1)

+#define AGPCTRL_APERENB (1<< :Cool: 

+#define AGPCTRL_GTLBEN (1<<7)

+

#endif /* _AGP_BACKEND_PRIV_H */

diff -uprN -X dontdiff linux-2.6.2/drivers/char/agp/generic.c linux-2.6.2.lastmod/drivers/char/agp/generic.c

--- linux-2.6.2/drivers/char/agp/generic.c 2004-02-04 03:43:42.000000000 +0000

+++ linux-2.6.2.lastmod/drivers/char/agp/generic.c 2004-02-11 17:06:25.000000000 +0000

@@ -956,3 +956,86 @@ unsigned long agp_generic_mask_memory(un

}

EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp_generic_mask_memory);

+/*

+ * These functions are implemented according to the agpV3 spec,

+ * which covers implementation details that had previously been

+ * left open.

+ */

+

+int agp3_generic_fetch_size(void)

+{

+ u16 temp_size;

+ int i;

+ struct aper_size_info_16 *values;

+

+ pci_read_config_word(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPAPSIZE, &temp_size);

+ values = A_SIZE_16(agp_bridge->driver->aperture_sizes);

+

+ for (i = 0; i < agp_bridge->driver->num_aperture_sizes; i++) {

+ if (temp_size == values[i].size_value) {

+ agp_bridge->previous_size =

+ agp_bridge->current_size = (void *) (values + i);

+

+ agp_bridge->aperture_size_idx = i;

+ return values[i].size;

+ }

+ }

+ return 0;

+}

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_fetch_size);

+

+void agp3_generic_tlbflush(struct agp_memory *mem)

+{

+ u32 ctrl;

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, &ctrl);

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, ctrl & ~AGPCTRL_GTLBEN);

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, ctrl);

+}

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_tlbflush);

+

+int agp3_generic_configure(void)

+{

+ u32 temp;

+

+ struct aper_size_info_16 *current_size;

+ current_size = A_SIZE_16(agp_bridge->current_size);

+

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, AGP_APBASE, &temp);

+ agp_bridge->gart_bus_addr = (temp & PCI_BASE_ADDRESS_MEM_MASK);

+

+ // set aperture size

+ pci_write_config_word(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPAPSIZE, current_size->size_value);

+ // set gart pointer

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPGARTLO, agp_bridge->gatt_bus_addr);

+

+ // enable aperture and GTLB

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, &temp);

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, temp | AGPCTRL_APERENB | AGPCTRL_GTLBEN);

+

+ return 0;

+}

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_configure);

+

+void agp3_generic_cleanup(void)

+{

+ u32 ctrl;

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, &ctrl);

+ pci_write_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev, agp_bridge->capndx+AGPCTRL, ctrl & ~AGPCTRL_APERENB);

+}

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_cleanup);

+

+struct aper_size_info_16 agp3_generic_sizes[AGP_GENERIC_SIZES_ENTRIES]=

+{

+ {4096, 1048576, 10,0x000},

+ {2048, 524288, 9, 0x800},

+ {1024, 262144, 8, 0xc00},

+ { 512, 131072, 7, 0xe00},

+ { 256, 65536, 6, 0xf00},

+ { 128, 32768, 5, 0xf20},

+ { 64, 16384, 4, 0xf30},

+ { 32, 8192, 3, 0xf38},

+ { 16, 4096, 2, 0xf3c},

+ { 8, 2048, 1, 0xf3e},

+ { 4, 1024, 0, 0xf3f}

+};

+EXPORT_SYMBOL(agp3_generic_sizes);

diff -uprN -X dontdiff linux-2.6.2/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c linux-2.6.2.lastmod/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c

--- linux-2.6.2/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c 2004-02-04 03:43:07.000000000 +0000

+++ linux-2.6.2.lastmod/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.c 2004-02-11 16:45:39.000000000 +0000

@@ -61,6 +61,45 @@ static void sis_cleanup(void)

(previous_size->size_value & ~(0x03)));

}

+static void sis_648_enable(u32 mode)

+{

+ struct pci_dev *device = NULL;

+ u32 command;

+ int rate;

+

+ printk(KERN_INFO PFX "Found an AGP %d.%d compliant device at %s.\n",

+ agp_bridge->major_version,

+ agp_bridge->minor_version,

+ agp_bridge->dev->slot_name);

+

+ pci_read_config_dword(agp_bridge->dev,

+ agp_bridge->capndx + PCI_AGP_STATUS, &command);

+

+ command = agp_collect_device_status(mode, command);

+ command |= AGPSTAT_AGP_ENABLE;

+ rate = (command & 0x7) << 2;

+

+ while ((device = pci_find_device(PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, device)) != NULL) {

+ u8 agp = pci_find_capability(device, PCI_CAP_ID_AGP);

+ if (!agp)

+ continue;

+

+ printk(KERN_INFO PFX "Putting AGP V3 device at %s into %dx mode\n",

+ pci_name(device), rate);

+

+ pci_write_config_dword(device, agp + PCI_AGP_COMMAND, command);

+

+ if(device->device == PCI_DEVICE_ID_SI_648)

+ {

+ // weird: on 648 and 648fx chipsets any rate change in the target command register

+ // triggers a 5ms screwup during which the master cannot be configured

+ printk(KERN_INFO PFX "sis 648 agp fix - giving bridge time to recover\n");

+ set_current_state(TASK_UNINTERRUPTIBLE);

+ schedule_timeout (1+(HZ*10)/1000);

+ }

+ }

+}

+

static struct aper_size_info_8 sis_generic_sizes[7] =

{

{256, 65536, 6, 99},

@@ -176,6 +215,29 @@ static struct agp_device_ids sis_agp_dev

{ }, /* dummy final entry, always present */

};

+static void __devinit sis_get_driver(struct agp_bridge_data *bridge)

+{

+ if(bridge->dev->device==PCI_DEVICE_ID_SI_648)

+ {

+ if(agp_bridge->major_version==3 && agp_bridge->minor_version < 5)

+ {

+ sis_driver.agp_enable=sis_648_enable;

+ }

+ else

+ {

+ sis_driver.agp_enable = sis_648_enable;

+ sis_driver.aperture_sizes = agp3_generic_sizes;

+ sis_driver.size_type = U16_APER_SIZE;

+ sis_driver.num_aperture_sizes = AGP_GENERIC_SIZES_ENTRIES;

+ sis_driver.configure = agp3_generic_configure;

+ sis_driver.fetch_size = agp3_generic_fetch_size;

+ sis_driver.cleanup = agp3_generic_cleanup;

+ sis_driver.tlb_flush = agp3_generic_tlbflush;

+ }

+ }

+ bridge->driver=&sis_driver;

+}

+

static int __devinit agp_sis_probe(struct pci_dev *pdev,

const struct pci_device_id *ent)

{

@@ -206,14 +268,17 @@ found:

if (!bridge)

return -ENOMEM;

- bridge->driver = &sis_driver;

bridge->dev = pdev;

bridge->capndx = cap_ptr;

+ get_agp_version(bridge);

+

/* Fill in the mode register */

pci_read_config_dword(pdev,

- bridge->capndx+PCI_AGP_STATUS,

- &bridge->mode);

+ bridge->capndx+PCI_AGP_STATUS,

+ &bridge->mode);

+

+ sis_get_driver(bridge);

pci_set_drvdata(pdev, bridge);

return agp_add_bridge(bridge);

My questions are:

How do I apply this from the beginning to end?

If someone could help that would be nice......

----------

## discomfitor

snekiepete: use patch -p1 < (patch file name) while in /usr/src/linux

if it fails, then post back here

----------

## trippin

I have found the solution to madwifi not compiling. If you are running these love sources do the following to make them work.

For reasons unknown to me in /lib/modules/2.6.3-love3/build/include/linux/ there is no `modsetver.h' header file. I do not know what this file does or why it doesn't exist for the love sources. All I know is madwifi has to have it in order to compile.

I personally had a copy of `modsetver.h' in my /lib/modules/2.6.3/build/include/linux/ directory from my vanilla 2.6.3 kernel. I simply copied this to /lib/modules/2.6.3-love3/build/include/linux/ 

I am faily postive that if you download the 2.6.3 vanilla kernel and get `modsetver.h' from include/linux/modsetver.h that will work as well.

Now just download and compile the latest cvs of madwifi.

```

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/madwifi co madwifi

cd madwifi/

make KERNEL_VERSION="2.6.3-love3"

make KERNEL_VERSION="2.6.3-love3" install

```

Question to love-sources maintainers, why isn't there a modsetver.h with the love sources, could you please clear this matter up? I don't understand what going on i just did some reverse engineering.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ejohnson

 o

----------

## iVai

thankies steel. =]

----------

## _Adik_

no luck, after a night of inactivity 2.6.3-love3 have freaze...

I dont have idea what Im doing wrong, if someone could look 

at my .config and tels me what im doing wrongI will be appreciate...

here is my config: http://atari.alinoe.org/~adik/.config

on 2.6.1-love5 everything is ok and kernel is STABLE with

no freaze...

help please!

p.s. mainboard is gigabyte 7n400 pro2 with nvidia nforce2 chipset

----------

## christsong84

bah...I have issues with every kernel past 2.6.1  :Sad:  any hints? I have the whole "check your root=" thing...I messed around with the advanced partitions and it didn't help sadly.  SATA hard drive or even in IDE mode it still eats the dust  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## buckoven

grab it! now!

>>> here <<<

----------

## PrakashP

@_Adik_

Are you using APIC? Then you need Ross' patches if no BIOS fix is available.

Are you using NVidia binary drivers? Then disable framebuffer (and bootsplash). This seems to be the issue I was experiencing.

----------

## m0sia

maybe you'll add support of supermount ng?.. 2.6.2 kernel patch work fine for me

----------

## neonik

Got a little request!

Mind including this patch in next releases of love-sources: http://oss.sgi.com/archives/netdev/2004-01/msg00014.html until they merge it?

----------

## _Adik_

@PrakashKC

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @_Adik_
> 
> Are you using APIC? Then you need Ross' patches if no BIOS fix is available.
> 
> Are you using NVidia binary drivers? Then disable framebuffer (and bootsplash). This seems to be the issue I was experiencing.

 

1. Im not using APIC, i heard that there is a problem with it and nforce chip so I disabled it.

2. Im not using Nvidia binary drivers, should I?

----------

## PrakashP

Hmm, then I don't have no obvious reason why it locks up for you. I am currently testing 2.6.3-mm2, as I still am hunting for the lock-ups I got. I seem to have resolved them. You don't have oced your system? What is your mobo manufacturer?

Oh, I see more pizza for steel300.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jefklak

steel300, what do you mean by "bootsplash fixed"?

Is this already in the kernel, or do I still have to patch it?

Im not familiar with the love things  :Smile: 

----------

## charlieg

Working like a dream for me.  Yet another great job steel.  You'd better be careful lest you get drafted into official kernel hacking circles.  That'll be the end of your life as you know it!

----------

## Fire-Reiher

no more love for my prism duette wlan chip?  :Crying or Very sad: 

prism54 has been there in 2.6.3-love1 and now its gone,

come on you dont want me to apply the patch by my self do you?

btw acerhk would be nice too   :Wink: 

*sniff* mmh... whats that?... ahh pizza

----------

## unstable_geek

 *Jefklak wrote:*   

> steel300, what do you mean by "bootsplash fixed"?
> 
> Is this already in the kernel, or do I still have to patch it?
> 
> Im not familiar with the love things 

 

The 2.6.3 love sources are now in rc3.  rc1 would hand on boot due to a bug in the bootsplash code.

rc3 now has that addressed.

----------

## agrippa_cash

Steel300: symbiote notes here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115096&start=225 that he gets copious frambuffer errors at boot.

```
open /dev/fb/0 and /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
```

  I have the same problem, and though the frambuffer still works, I'd prefer to boot without this error message popping up every 2 lines.  I believe you are running udev as well, and hope you have a handy udev.rule to fix this up.

Oh, and thanks for maintaining the Love.

----------

## spb

 *m0sia wrote:*   

> maybe you'll add support of supermount ng?.. 2.6.2 kernel patch work fine for me

 It seems steel300 et al will be eating well tonight.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

The nforce2-disconnect-quirk patch seems to have eliminated my hard lockups with local apic enabled in my kernel.  Would you consider putting it in the next love-sources?

I had crashing problems with 2.6.3-love1 until I patched the sources with the above mentioned patch.

----------

## spb

Yet Another patch request: Can you put the ACX100 drivers back in? They were there for a couple of releases around 2.6.2-rcx, IIRC. There's a patch for them, with config and makefile fixes this time, here. The patch applies cleanly to this -love release, and doesn't seem to break anything...

----------

## OneOfOne

 *agrippa_cash wrote:*   

> Steel300: symbiote notes here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115096&start=225 that he gets copious frambuffer errors at boot.
> 
> ```
> open /dev/fb/0 and /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=887586#887586

my changes doesn't touch the "pure" udev options, so if you followed the howto you'd still make the other changes to stop untaring the devices.

peace

----------

## merkaba

 *Tiny_Guy wrote:*   

> The nforce2-disconnect-quirk patch seems to have eliminated my hard lockups with local apic enabled in my kernel.  Would you consider putting it in the next love-sources?
> 
> I had crashing problems with 2.6.3-love1 until I patched the sources with the above mentioned patch.

 

i think this is the one?

nforce2-disconnect-quirk.patch

been getting random hard lockups on all of the 2.6.3 kernels i've tried (a7n8x nforce2).

----------

## grzewho

works for me. thanks again!

----------

## phlashback

I have posted the patch to make sysfs register the fb devices.. this works with love3, have not tested with anything else yet

http://home.insightbb.com/~g.rude/Linux_patches/fb_sysfs_udev.patch

finaly UDEV is perfect for me  :Laughing: 

good luck

----------

## fatalglitch

Hey, I have an HP Pavilion ze5570us laptop, and the kernel boots up to the point where it says Loading cfq io scheduler.

Then it freezes, no crash signals or nothing.....Anyone help me with this?

Thanks.

-Tom Callahan

----------

## sumin k'adra

Are the broken out patches located somewhere? If they are not available in one location, might it be feasible to provide links to where they came from--where applicable--in the notes?

-sk

----------

## unstable_geek

First time lover  :Smile: 

I get fantastic response times, everything is awesome!

Untill....

If I load the system up (emerge unmerge gentoo-sources; heavy samba usage, network mp3 server (slimp3)) then my machine goes into the weeds.

It doesn't hang, but it gets extremely slow.

top reports:

99% system

ksoftirqd at >60% cpu

load average 2-6

I dearly want to keep using 2.6.3, what more info should I give?

----------

## charlieg

Hah!  Don't try custom CFLAGS (now found in Kernel Hacking) because they just won't work!  Looks like modules especially are particular about 'em.

----------

## teilo

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> Hah!  Don't try custom CFLAGS (now found in Kernel Hacking) because they just won't work!  Looks like modules especially are particular about 'em.

 

I tried the following: "-O2 -march=pentium4 -fmerge-all-constants"

Even this much caused me problems. Sound was all broken up. Other strange slowness and jerkiness. I recompiled without the CFLAGS hack, and all was well.

The #1 biggest speed improvement can already be found in Kernel Hacking: disabling the frame pointer.

Question: Does changing the CPU type in menuconfig set the -mcpu flag, or the -march flag?

----------

## bssteph

We warned you. ;)

-fmerge-all-constants sounds a bit dangerous, and I would question how much it really saves you in something as low as the kernel. -O2 is default in the Makefile, and -march=pentium4 should be done automatically as well if you have the correct processor selection. And to explicitly answer the question, yes, it uses -march. -mcpu doesn't show up in either the top-level Makefile or in the one for i386. It's only in a couple "alternative" arch Makefiles.

TIP:

```
# KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 make bzImage
```

charlieg:

If the cflags don't work, they don't work, but nevertheless the curious side of me wants to know what you'd used.Last edited by bssteph on Sun Feb 22, 2004 4:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snekiepete

Darkness:

here's what I did, I saved that patch to a file called sisagp.patch. then i ran the command from /usr/src/linux. nothing happened, the cursor just blinked.

Do I need to change any of the kernel references in the patch?

Is there an easier way to add this patch, can it be added to the ebuild easily?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

to patch without using cat on the file and piping it to patch -p1 you use patch -p1 -i /name/of/file/here in the kernel directory.

----------

## ejohnson

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> Darkness:
> 
> here's what I did, I saved that patch to a file called sisagp.patch. then i ran the command from /usr/src/linux. nothing happened, the cursor just blinked.
> 
> Do I need to change any of the kernel references in the patch?
> ...

 

Make sure you get the direction of your "<" correct   :Wink: 

----------

## MG-Cloud

Hey, just installed and compiled these sources.  It seems to be quite quick - I booted up with bootsplash on, and exited X due to the fact that I forgot to emerge nvidia-kernel for the new kernel (I *always* forget to do this)

I emerged nvidia-kernel, everything seemed to be working fine, rebooted, and once gdm started up, my mouse and keyboard refused to work - couldn't ctrl+alt+bksp or ctrl+alt+f1 or anything to get out of X.  This is weird because as far as I can tell, I configured my kernel similar to my previous compiles (which all worked), and also, the keyboard worked fine on the console (when emerging nvidia-kernel).

Therefore, I've figured out that the problem probably must be X, gdm (i'm using gnome-current from bmg  :Very Happy: ), or the cflags I compiled the kernel with (-ftracer -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp)

Urg.

It's probably the cflags, but does anyone have any suggestions? 

I'll test it out in about a week when I have more time to tinker  :Wink: 

----------

## Ricky

I'm not sure what did it, but I blitzed all my old love ebuilds, and all of the sources, redownloaded the bz2 and the ebuild, and now it compiles.  (I still had to do the packet writing patch, obviously.)

Lookin' good.   :Smile: 

----------

## asimon

 *teilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I tried the following: "-O2 -march=pentium4 -fmerge-all-constants"
> 
> Even this much caused me problems. 

 

This is no suprise because -fmerge-all-constants results in a behaviour which is not conforming with the C/C++ standards. The C and C++ standards require that each non-automatic variable has a distinct location, a premisse which is violated if you merge all constants. And it looks like that the kernel code makes use of this assumption.

----------

## mirko_3

I use -O2 -march=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse, editing the makefile by hand (it's... funner  :Very Happy: ) and I've never had problems...

----------

## GentooBox

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> wow great job steel300!
> 
> nom I trying 2.6.3-love3...
> 
> I compiled it first time with APIC enablec and I got hard freaze...
> ...

 

I have a nforce2 chipset, and my computer dosent freeze.

im running 2.6.2-love1.

----------

## cpu

I think new radeonfb is broken - who also have Radeon card and can tell this too ? (try to start Xfree and then back to console)

----------

## mirko_3

Background image was missing and fonts looked so horrible that I just rebooted and reverted back to old radeonfb, I didn't even try startx   :Confused: 

----------

## discomfitor

just compiled it with -pipe -finline-functions -finline-limit=662 -mfpmath=sse

no errors, but I have to wait until tomorrow to reboot...

----------

## snekiepete

steel300:

maybe this patch could be added for us darn sis648 agp users?

http://lwn.net/Articles/67888/

This kernel truly rocks the casbah

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

As I want to keep up with love releases at home too (damn 56k modem) I'd like to suggest splitting -mm patches and vanilla kernel patches from the love release. The newer love kernels didn't work for me, and I'd like to be able to remove just the love-patches from my sources to track the error down or even revert to vanilla sources, and I don't want to re-download the patches I already have with every love-release.

Thanks in advance,

Robert

----------

## Elm0

Could you tell me where you sourced the working Aureal Vortex ALSA patch from for love-sources? I have one for the 2.6.1 kernel but it doesn't apply to my latest 2.6.3-ck1 kernel (standard ALSA btw).

I know it would be yet more work (and its much appreciated btw), but it would be cool if you could show us where all the patches that go into love come from so us mere mortals can produce our own custom kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## steel300

To those who've suggested patches for the next release, they will all be included. 

@Master_Of_Disaster

I have toyed with the idea of having several patches downloaded isntead of just one. The problem is that there are new errors with every love release. Using a patch from an old release isn't guaranteed to work properly. This is also my logic for the broken out directory. If you reverse a patch, it's not guaranteed that it will reverse properly.

----------

## wdreinhart

Just upgraded here, love sources is slick as ever.  Keep it up steel300.

BTW, I'm still getting the "silent jpeg size 12345 does not fit in framebuffer" error if I try to use a silent bootsplash theme.  Has anyone ever found solution to this?  The patch touted in another thread as fixing this problem doesn't.

----------

## nepenthe

@steel300 do you think it would be to much trouble to get this patch added as well while you're at it =)?

http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/patches/ipaq-0.6-olivier.patch

applies to drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.c

"The HP iPAQ 5550 and some other newer devices, probably including the HP iPAQ 4150, do not work with any currently existing version of the ipaq module.

The problem is that these devices have more than one pair of USB endpoints. (Compare the output from the usbview program for iPAQ 3970 and iPAQ 5550.)

To fix this, apply ipaq-0.6-olivier.patch (courtesy of Olivier Dugeon), compile, and insert it like this:

modprobe ipaq ttyUSB=1"

Nice work on love-sources though man.. damm =)

----------

## robmoss

I second the request for the iPAQ h555x patch - it's annoying having to keep applying that.

----------

## MG-Cloud

 :Very Happy:  mm3 is out!!!!!!!!!!!

* sends virtual pizzas to steel300 to influence development =)

----------

## robmoss

2.6.3-love3 compiles and runs beautifully with GCC 3.4.

----------

## Garr

I have just installed the "love" and all is well except for one small problem - the option in pseudo filesystems "/dev/pts file system for UNIX98 PTYs" (ie CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS) is missing  :Sad: 

This means I have no xterm in X when trying to use no devfs

I am using love-source 2.6.3-r3, basically the ptys exist in the dev file system, but unfortunately cannot be used - any ideas how to make it work?

----------

## PrakashP

It is now called legacy pts (or alike) now.

----------

## Garr

well I downloaded the vanilla sources, and looked at the differences - love sources have:

   [*] /proc file system support 

      [ ] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE) 

      [ ] /dev/pts Extended Attributes                   

      [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)    

      [ ] HugeTLB file system support                   

'nilla sources say:

   [*] /proc file system support                             

     [ ] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)                

     [*] /dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs                  

     [ ]   /dev/pts Extended Attributes                          

     [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)    

     [ ] HugeTLB file system support

----------

## PrakashP

It is in a different section, search a bit in the drivers section. I dunno where exctly.

BTW, does anybody know how to activate Magic SysRq with 2.6.x kernels? The readme doesn't help me much. AM I blind or too dumb?

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@steel

You made your opinion about a broken-out dir clear in older posts, I think we have a misunderstanding here. Your patch is against 2.6.2, right? I wanted to recommend to make it against 2.6.3-mm2, so it contains just the alterations *after* -mm2 thus saving me, for the reasons I mentioned above, time because I don't need to download things twice.

----------

## neonik

From what I understand love-sources is a number of patches applied to mm-sources (aka vanilla + mm-patches) stored in one single patch file.

This one is built against 2.6.3-mm2 (http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/2.6.3-love3-notes.txt).

----------

## PrakashP

Yes and no. the patch is against vanilla, though steel bases his additions on mm. That's why I requested earlier as well, to make the patch against mm, and ndot vanilla anymore.

BTW, love runs nicely for me again. It either was a too weak power supply or thermal problem.  :Smile: 

----------

## neonik

OK, sorry, misunderstood you with "against" what it's built. Took it as what it's based on.

----------

## discomfitor

msrq is under kernel hacking

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

you have to activate kernel debugging (note it does not add debugging information, in fact if i'm correct that option has absolutely no effect on the built kernel itself although there is an option under it to compile the kernel with debugging symbols) and there will be an option for the magic sysrq key.

----------

## discomfitor

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> just compiled it with -pipe -finline-functions -finline-limit=662 -mfpmath=sse
> 
> no errors, but I have to wait until tomorrow to reboot...

 

I finally rebooted into it.  Guess what?  It seems to be significantly faster at scheduling!  Now when I'm compiling and stuff, my cursor no longer hangs or anything.  It's great!  No side effects noticed yet...

----------

## Garr

[quote="PrakashKC"]It is in a different section, search a bit in the drivers section. I dunno where exctly.

actually I just grabbed the -r4 ebuild, and it said after it installed:

and I quote:

" * Please note that ptyfs support has been removed from devfs

 * in the later 2.5.x kernels, and you have to compile it in now,

 * or else you will get errors when trying to open a pty.

 * The option is File systems->Pseudo filesystems->/dev/pts

 * filesystem.

"

Now am I the only one who can't see the option in the menu?

If so how can I correct this?

----------

## hank scorpio

 :Razz:   love love

i cannot believe how great this kernel is. i have been reworking any number of 2.6.x variants, mm-sources gave me no end of trouble with my nvidia module but love... love... all guuud man, great work, desktop is superfast, audacity & others move now with high pci lats.

excellent stuff bro

----------

## PrakashP

@Garr

I didn't tell you to follow the ebuild instructions, did I? I told you to search, and in character devices you would have found it...If that is enabled you can enable /dev/pts in above section.

----------

## MadEgg

[quote="Garr"] *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> It is in a different section, search a bit in the drivers section. I dunno where exctly.
> 
> actually I just grabbed the -r4 ebuild, and it said after it installed:
> 
> and I quote:
> ...

 

Go to Device Drivers -> Characters Devices and enable Legacy (BSD) PTY Support.

That oughta get you back in business.

----------

